# T-shirt Community T-shirts



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello there!

Here at Printsome, being t-shirt lovers just like all of you, we are aware and follow some of the best *t-shirt communities* on the Internet, such as Teehunter, Threadless, Teespring, etc. We love them, we love t-shirts...so suddenly we said, *let's design t-shirts for them*!

And...this happened! -->*http://printso.me/TshirtCom
*

Check out these examples and more  

















Hope you like it!


----------

